# Guessing Game!!!



## Briannesmith1 (Jun 7, 2018)

This is my 3month old baby Jaxx, I know it’s way to early to say the gender but educated guesses are always fun!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 7, 2018)

Male!


----------



## CarolM (Jun 7, 2018)

I also think male.


----------



## Millerlite (Jun 7, 2018)

Can we get some shell an face pictures. When they are this young I like to try and see if the face looks "manly" or if the colors are more bright. lol Nonthing really is for certain but yes very fun. Based off tail alone going with male. Give us other pictures may change my answer 

Kyle


----------



## Briannesmith1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Here ya go[emoji5]


----------



## Millerlite (Jun 10, 2018)

Would have to say male

Kyle


----------



## Momof4 (Jun 12, 2018)

Way to young, but super cute!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 13, 2018)

His grumpy face says male to me.


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jun 13, 2018)

For the sake of being different- I'm going to guess female! 
I guess we will find out in a few years..


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 10, 2018)

I agree with @Momof4 : far too young.

But he/she is gorgeous! God bless.


----------

